# Cheap and best ultra portable laptop



## amit_at_stg (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi i want to buy a ultra portable laptop, plz help me to choose cheap and best ultra portable laptop


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

wats ur budget???


----------



## amit_at_stg (Feb 10, 2007)

around 50-60 k


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

get a dell inspiron 6400 or a acer aspire 6500 series one..


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 10, 2007)

sourav u there??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

Whos sourav??


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 10, 2007)

Does Dell Provide good service? One of my friends has got a Dell Inspiron Laptop. His DVD drive is damaged, and they are saying that it will take them 2-3  months to repair...


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 10, 2007)

None of the Dell Inspirons are ultraportables, 12" XPS M1210 can be called so.  Check Dell India website for it. Base config costs 63k.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 10, 2007)

DELL iNSPIRON 6400


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 10, 2007)

You could look for a Compaq Presario B1900 Notebook.
12.1 WXGA, Core Duo, DVD Writer, ATI Raedon cards. A power Machine.

Although the listed price is Rs.64990, a shop over here in pune is selling it for Rs.51000 along with all the warranties and all.

You could look for it in your town.


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 10, 2007)

HP Pavilion DV2124TX is available for Rs.50,990 with the following specs:

Core Duo-T2060
Intel 945PM exp
512MB DD2
80GB SATA
Lightscribe DVD-RW
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400
WinXP MCE
WLAN/BT/Exp Card/Webcam
14.1" Widescreen
Additional S/W

I think this is worth trying!


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 13, 2007)

HP Pavilion is a good lappy. But if you want performance then go for either Dell Inspiron 6400 or Dell XPS M1210. XPS is more powerful and more portable.

Visit www.dell.co.in for details. And most important of them all dell lets you configure your lappy according to your needs. And my uncle uses Inspiron 6400. No service problem till date.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2007)

get a dell xps m1210...its the best... tho i doubt u ll get it in 60k..


----------



## amol48 (Feb 13, 2007)

go for HP AV3154 TU.. its about 43k


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

*www.tachypic.com/image/4889.jpeg​
Rs. 60,000


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 14, 2007)

I doubt the MacBook price. It is not so cheap. It can't be that cheap. Please confirm the price. 

And Dell XPS should cost you around 62-65 K. And believe me its the best option for you. Not sure about MacBook


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

It costs Rs. 60,000. That is confirmed.

I checked out its price in Amaze, Kolkata.

If you go for the Core Duo version, you can get it for only fifty thousand bucks.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

i wd prefer the xps m1210 to the macbook tho.


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 17, 2007)

If it is macBook and the price is correct then I'd suggest that you get it. This way you can enjoy the best of both world Mac and Windows. It will be the ultimate.
__________
And should support Vista. I think. Check it out and go for it.


But if you are considering size then XPS is the best option. And its quite powerful too.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

*Size and weight*

Dell XPS M1210
Height: 1.2 inches (3.05 cm)
Width: 11.7 inches (29.72 cm)
Depth: 8.7 inches (22.1 cm)
Weight: 4.37 pounds (1.98 kg)


Apple MacBook
Height: 1.08 inches (2.75 cm)
Width: 12.78 inches (32.5 cm)
Depth: 8.92 inches (22.7 cm)
Weight: 5.2 pounds (2.36 kg)


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 17, 2007)

So Mac Book is bigger. Whats the point.

And I'm not against Mac. I personally want to buy one Tiffin Box (Mac mini) to replace my current desktop.

And agree with you about Vista and Mac OS.

But choice apna apna.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

I was not trying to prove any point, nor do I have any interest in advocating people to buy Macs. I just posted the dimensions and weight of both laptops so that the user can compare the two. I know that the MacBook is comparatively thinner but larger and heavier.


----------



## bal1961 (Mar 10, 2008)

go for Hcl Mileap y with vista..
the screen 7" touch..
Heat is there..
and work nicely.cost 35,000/=
.the same configuration of U1010 Fujitsu cost around 65000/=


----------



## hellgate (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^  i dont think that its a good idea to go for the HCL Mileap series cuz they all feature Intel Celeron 900MHz procies and ram is upgradeable to maxz 1GB.so performance wise its just not worth it.

personally i just dont like the look and feel of HCL lappies.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 11, 2008)

bal1961 said:


> go for Hcl Mileap y with vista..
> the screen 7" touch..
> Heat is there..
> and work nicely.cost 35,000/=
> .the same configuration of U1010 Fujitsu cost around 65000/=



Thanx for digging up 1 year old thread.
_Thread reported!_


----------

